# Erdungsarmband



## Mettwurst (11. Juni 2009)

Hi all

Wenn ich während dem Zusammenbau um auf Nummer sicher zu gehn ein Erdungsarmband verwenden will, wo bringe ich dann die klemme am besten an?

Gehäuse? (is ja theoretisch geerdet oder so?) bzw. ist das auch geerdet wenns auf nem Holztisch steht? Hab nicht soviel Ahnung von Elektrostatik 

oder muss ich meinen aufbau in der Nähe von nem Heizkörper oder Wasserhahn starten um da die Klemme hinzuhängen? ^^

Danke für ein paar kurze Antworten

Greetz Mettwurst


----------



## exa (11. Juni 2009)

nein nicht am gehäuse, denn das ist zwar "Masse" aber nicht Erde...

kannst dei Klemme zb an einer Steckdose anbringen, also am Nullleiter... das ist wirklich erde, genau wie Wasserhahn oder Heizung, die sind aber manchmal lackiert...


----------



## JOJO (11. Juni 2009)

exa schrieb:


> nein nicht am gehäuse, denn das ist zwar "Masse" aber nicht Erde...





exa schrieb:


> kannst dei Klemme zb an einer Steckdose anbringen, also am Nullleiter... das ist wirklich erde, genau wie Wasserhahn oder Heizung, die sind aber manchmal lackiert...


 
Kann nicht war sein...

Zu prüfen wäre hier erst einmal, wie das Hausnetz aufgebaut ist! Hier gibt die VDE 100 ausreichend Auskunft! So ein (Entschuldigung) Schwachfug hab ich noch nicht gelesen...!

Das Erdungsarmband gehört an die Wasserleitung, Heizungsleitung, oder direkt an ein Erdungskreuz. Denn diese sind mit einer Potentialausgleichschiene verbunden!!! NICHT jedoch in die Haussteckdose!!! Hier kann man das Pech haben, das der Nachbar ein altes PEM betreibt und man sich vagabundierende Ströme einfängt. Prima dann, wenn das Erdungsarmband diese direkt in die Bauteile leitet!!! Oder aber ein "Heimwerker" sich verschaltet hat oder durch mangelhafte/ schadhafte Verdrahtung, Isolierung und Geräte Fehlerströme in PE eingeleitet werden. Und dies lange bevor z.B. der FI abschaltet!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Wozu willst du dich erden?
Einfach keine Kleidung aus Kunstfasern tragen, dann geht das auch ohne Erdung.


----------



## Sash (11. Juni 2009)

vorm einbau von ram, cpu oder so einfach kurz die heizung anfassen reicht. danach natürlich nicht über den teppich robben. aber finger von der steckdose. man weiß nie wer da was wie gemacht hat.. oder wie hier schon einer schrieb was der nachbar da dran hat. und wenn man keine ahnung hat, wie du, könntest du pech haben und L mit PE verwechseln.. dazu muß man zwar schon extrem.. aber naja man weiß ja nie, oder in den moment wo du die kleme da dran machst rutscht du ab und gehst voll rein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Am besten keine Kleidung tragen, dann kanns du dich auch nicht elektrisch aufladen. 
Pass aber auf, dass du mit dem Dödel nicht in den Lüfter kommst.


----------



## Mettwurst (11. Juni 2009)

danke für die hilfe!
die nackt-variante erscheint mir am billigsten und sichersten...  (seeeehr billig sogar.) Wird schon schiefgehn

greetz Mettwurst


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

lol des logischste ist am schu unten auf der sohle, ich kenn das so aus betrieben wo man wenn man keine speziellen schue trägt so ein band bekommt das in den schuh reingeht und dann unten an die sohle geklebt wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich reicht es, wenn man Schuhe und Socken auszieht. Barfuß hat sich noch keiner elektrisch aufgeladen.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

oder so.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> oder so.


 
Ich würde dann aber lieber mit der Freundin schrauben und ihr sagen, dass dazu die Nackt Variante sein muss.


----------



## Lordac (11. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich würde dann aber lieber mit der Freundin schrauben und ihr sagen, dass dazu die Nackt Variante sein muss.


Ob man aber dann noch zum schrauben kommt...

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Am besten keine Kleidung tragen, dann kanns du dich auch nicht elektrisch aufladen.
> Pass aber auf, dass du mit dem Dödel nicht in den Lüfter kommst.





Lordac schrieb:


> Ob man aber dann noch zum schrauben kommt...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lordac


Da kommt man auf jeden Fall zum Schrauben.

Bei der Heizung ist es nicht so sicher, weil manche Leitungen aus Kunsstoff sind.
Wasserleitung funktioniert sicher.
Steckdose nur dann, wenn man sicher weis, dass die Erdung funktioniert.

PS: Man kann sich auch nackt aufladen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> PS: Man kann sich auch nackt aufladen.


 
Aber nicht, wenn du übern Boden rutscht.
Dazu musst du mit der Zunge die Steckdose bearbeiten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn du übern Boden rutscht.
> Dazu musst du mit der Zunge die Steckdose bearbeiten.


Dose ja, Steckdose nein.

Wenn ich barfuß über den Flokati laufe, schaffe ich es manchmal, dass ich mich bei meinem Modem entlade. Das war ein ca. 4mm langer Blitz.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

also meine beiden kater darf ich nich anfassen weil dann schock ich die meist, aber ich glaub mei freundinn würde sich über die nackt methode freuen, wenn ihr schon das nackt kochen so gefällt wie is es erst beim schrauben


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> also meine beiden kater darf ich nich anfassen weil dann schock ich die meist


Dann fass sie halt woanders an.

Also am sichersten ist die Wasserleitung.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

lol wie woanders? ich lad mich ja an denen auf.


----------



## Sash (11. Juni 2009)

naja also wenn er dann nackt ist und sein dödel da hin und her baumelt, und sich an den beinen reibt.. da könnte er sich doch auch aufladen, oder? also vorsichtshalbar mit nem macgyver klebeband festkleben damit nichts baumelt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja also wenn er dann nackt ist und sein dödel da hin und her baumelt, und sich an den beinen reibt.. da könnte er sich doch auch aufladen, oder? also vorsichtshalbar mit nem macgyver klebeband festkleben damit nichts baumelt..


 
Er hat 'nen Dödel, mit dem er sich an den Beinen so stark reibt, dass er elektrisch aufgeladen wird?
Boah ey, was ist das denn für ein Teil.... 
*fast neidisch werd*


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> naja also wenn er dann nackt ist und sein dödel da hin und her baumelt, und sich an den beinen reibt.. da könnte er sich doch auch aufladen, oder? also vorsichtshalbar mit nem macgyver klebeband festkleben damit nichts baumelt..


Oder im Lüfter festklemmen.


----------



## ole88 (11. Juni 2009)

solche wie das eichhörnchen lol


----------



## Klutten (11. Juni 2009)

Ähm öh.... wirklich amüsant ^^ 

Bitte aber *BTT*


----------



## Sash (11. Juni 2009)

das ist wichtig.. ich mein wenn der sich aufläd könnten kriechströme oder so die cpu beschädigen. also wähl ein schön dünnes erdungsarmband um damit deinen freund zu erden. und das andere ende in die steckdose.. spaß, heizung oder wasserleitung natürlich.


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Heizung kann man vergessen, wenn Kunststoffrohre verlegt sind.
Da man das aber normalerweise nicht weis, ist die Wasserleitung am sichersten.


----------



## ole88 (12. Juni 2009)

doch man weiß es schon meist was verbaut ist wenn man n bischen ahnung hat wie alt das haus ist.


----------



## Zoon (12. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pass aber auf, dass du mit dem Dödel nicht in den Lüfter kommst.



Vorallem wenns ein 40 Watt Delta mit 12000 RPM ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> Vorallem wenns ein 40 Watt Delta mit 12000 RPM ist


 
Jetzt fängt das schon wieder an. 



Fadi schrieb:


> Das mit der Heizung kann man vergessen, wenn Kunststoffrohre verlegt sind.
> Da man das aber normalerweise nicht weis, ist die Wasserleitung am sichersten.


 
Das mit der Wasserleitung ist ja ganz nett.
Nützt aber nichts, wenn du dafür erst mal in den Keller laufen musst. 
Wenn man sich unbedingt erden will, dann reicht es auch irgendwas metallisches anzufassen. Aber wenn man so stark elektrisch aufgeladen ist, dass es die Hardware beschädigen könnte, dann würde man das schon selbst merken... die Haare stehen hoch.
Außerdem sollte man sich nicht gerade den Pullover aus Syntherikfasern über den Kopf ziehen, wenn man gerade die CPU in die Hand nehmen will.


----------



## Thrawn (12. Juni 2009)

ich hab mir kürzlich auch so ein Erdungsband besorgt, da es mir schon mal passiert ist, dass ich ein Board per ESD zerstört habe (und mir standen nicht die Haare zu Berge ).
Ich hab allerdings in meinem Schraubzimmer keine Wasserleitung, sondern nur ne Heizung. Ich denke die Rohre sind aus Metall (Haus ist schon alt) - aber wo bringt man die Klemme des Bands am besten an?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2009)

Thrawn schrieb:


> aber wo bringt man die Klemme des Bands am besten an?


 
Ich könnte jetzt sagen "am Dödel", aber man will ja Bewegungsfreiheit haben. 
Am Handgelenk reicht meiner Meinung, sieht man ja auch in Filmen, wenn Chipfabriken gezeigt werden.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch so'n antistatischer Anzug.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Juni 2009)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder weiter.

Wenn du ein normales Gehäuse hast, am Handgelenk. Wenn du ein kleines Gehäuse hast, am Knöchel.


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2009)

Es gibt ESD Schuhe, ESD Sohlen, ESD Zangen, ESD Schraubendreher, ESD Armbändchen und noch so viel mehr ESD Zeug, wieso nicht einfach mal bei Reichelt nach ESD suchen? >.<


----------



## Astimon (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich stell einfach mal hier meine Frage, da sie ziemlich gut ins Thema passt.

Also, ich will wissen, ob man antistatische Handschuhe und ein Erdungsarmband gleichzeitig tragen kann, ohne das es kontraproduktiv wirkt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Erdung mit dem Erdungsarmband --> direkt zur Steckdose die beste, aber die Handschuhe will ich nicht missen, da ich so nervige Fingerabdrücke vermeide.

Also, Handschuhe und Armband - Top oder Flop?^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich schätze mal, dass das kein Problem sein sollte, da du ja ständig geerdet bist.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Steckdose nimmt man für sowas nicht. Wenn dann vieleicht noch die Heizung oder ein Abgriff von dem zentralen Massepunkt, die Steckdose ist für sowas nicht geeignet.

Handschuhe kannst du schon nehmen, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2009)

Das mit der Heizung funktioniert aber nur, wenn Metallrohre verlegt sind.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

Das ist natürlich klar. Es ist halt sicherer als wie die Steckdose (angenommen der Schutzleiter bricht und L1 kommt mit diesem Teil in Berührung, hat man gleich 230V drauf, da reicht auch schon der Ableitstrom eines Gerätes welches einen Entstörfilter hat, der gegen Erde ableitet).


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2009)

Du hast schon recht, aber ich als alter Steckdosenerder habe damit noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

Meistens passiert es halt dann, wenn man es am wenigsten erwartet. 

Da da Ableitwiderstände von 1MOhm und in dem Bereich verbaut sind, passiert da nicht all zu viel, kann halt kribbeln, außer die Widerstände sind kaputt und leiten voll...


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2009)

Naja, solange man sich nicht den Null-Leiter raus sucht, sehe ich kein großes Problem darin.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

Diesen Adapter hab ich aufm Wertstoffhof gefunden, sicherlich gibt es den auch von Euro auf Schuko.


Da sollte man das Erdungsband nicht anschließen.


----------



## Astimon (20. Dezember 2009)

OK, vielen dank erstmal für die Antworten.

Was wäre denn eurer Meinung nach die bessere Wahl? Gar nicht erden (also nur Handschuhe) oder mit Handschuhen und Steckdose?

Über die Heizungsrohre würde bei mir auch klappen, alles solide aus Kupfer gemacht. Allerdings stellt sich mir da die Frage wie genau? Krokodilsklemme würde glaub ich abrutschen, also wie dann?


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

An Kupfer kann man löten. 

Ansonsten halt per Rohrschelle.


----------



## Astimon (20. Dezember 2009)

Verzeiht mir meine Anfängerfragen, aber ich bin halt wissbegierig 

Warum hat das Erdungsarmband eigentlich einen so hohen Widerstand? Vom Armband bis zum Kontakt für die Steckdose komme ich auf 2,2 Megaohm.

Welchen Sinn hat der hohe Widerstand?


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

Damit der Strom nicht zu stark wird, der abließt. 

Allein schon dadurch, dass man eine Graka aus einer ESD Packung rausholt, können Spannungen über 5kV entstehen. Bei den ICs, die in Stangen geliefert werden sind das beim rausruschten lassen mehr als 20kV.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (20. Dezember 2009)

Man kann auch einfach das 230v Stromkabel ins NT stecken ,das NT ausschalten!
Dann muss man nur ans Case fassen und man erdet sich!


----------



## rebel4life (20. Dezember 2009)

Aua.

Wieso sind Firmen wie Infinieon nur so blöd und investieren in die Forschung von ESD bzw. dessen Bekämpfung Millionen, wenn es doch auch reicht, einfach an ein Metallstück zu fassen...


----------



## Astimon (20. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Damit der Strom nicht zu stark wird, der abließt.
> 
> Allein schon dadurch, dass man eine Graka aus einer ESD Packung rausholt, können Spannungen über 5kV entstehen. Bei den ICs, die in Stangen geliefert werden sind das beim rausruschten lassen mehr als 20kV.



Würde es dann nicht etwas doof enden, wenn man beim Auspacken der Grafikkarte direkt an ein Heizungsrohr fasst?

Ach und vielen Dank für das geduldige Antworten meiner Fragen


----------



## Astimon (31. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Die Steckdose nimmt man für sowas nicht. Wenn dann vieleicht noch die Heizung oder ein Abgriff von dem zentralen Massepunkt, die Steckdose ist für sowas nicht geeignet.
> 
> Handschuhe kannst du schon nehmen, macht keinen Unterschied.




Weißt du was ich heute festgestellt habe? Alle Schutzleiter von den Steckdosen unseres Hauses kommen an eine einzige Leiste im Sicherungskasten. Und von der Leiste geht dann ein sehr dickes Kabel zum ... Überraschung, Überraschung... Heizungsrohr.

Meine Mühe das Erdungsarmband am Heizungsrohr zu befestigen war also sinnfrei. Ich habs mit nem Multimeter überprüft, der Schutzleiter ist elektrisch mit dem Heizungsrohr verbunden...

Und ein freiliegendes Wasserrohr ist nur im Keller ein kurzes Stück. Aber auch dort ist von irgendwo her kommend ein grün-gelbes Kabel befestigt 

Ich sehe schon, ich wohne in einem sehr erdungsfreundlichen Haus^^


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Du hast einen zentralen Massepunkt, das haben viele Häuser, aber wenn ich jetzt sag, dass der aus der Steckdose ok ist, dann fingern alle mit ihren Griffeln und Klemmen in der Steckdose rum und wenn was passiert, dann bin zuletzt ich noch schuld. Wie du siehst bin ich um die Sicherheit besorgt.


----------



## Astimon (1. Juni 2010)

Dann bin ich jetzt wieder beruhigt


----------

